# Why do Men Post Here?



## venus (Apr 27, 2006)

I find that lots of men that post here want to have conversations about intimate female body parts. Some do want to get their SO into biking and/or buy her a bike. But so many want to talk pink parts...


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

venus said:


> But so many want to talk pink parts...


You mean puppy noses and kitty paws?  

I didn't notice that myself... most of the posts are about shorts, or chamois creme, or bike fit. Boooooring!


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

venus said:


> I find that lots of men that post here want to have conversations about intimate female body parts. Some do want to get their SO into biking and/or buy her a bike. But so many want to talk pink parts...


Does this really require an answer?


----------



## orbit (Feb 7, 2007)

venus said:


> I find that lots of men that post here want to have conversations about intimate female body parts. Some do want to get their SO into biking and/or buy her a bike. But so many want to talk pink parts...


I'm not sure whether you are serious or not?


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

This is only my second visit here on this sub-forum but I regularly visit Team Estrogen and post there from time to time. I love women.


----------



## venus (Apr 27, 2006)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> Does this really require an answer?


Looking at your profile - not from you.


----------



## venus (Apr 27, 2006)

vonteity said:


> You mean puppy noses and kitty paws?
> 
> I didn't notice that myself... most of the posts are about shorts, or chamois creme, or bike fit. Boooooring!


Exactly. Why are men so concerned with this? It's not their ass but they want to know details of how the chamois feels on yours.


----------



## venus (Apr 27, 2006)

roadfix said:


> This is only my second visit here on this sub-forum but I regularly visit Team Estrogen and post there from time to time. I love women.


I'm sure you do. Fill out your profile with more that sh*t. How can I take you seriously with that profile?


----------



## JimT (Jul 18, 2007)

venus said:


> Exactly. Why are men so concerned with this? It's not their ass but they want to know details of how the chamois feels on yours.


I would say either to help out a fellow rider who doesn't frequent this forum or they are PERVERTS!!!! 

Honestly I reallyl dont think it's the latter.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

venus said:


> Exactly. Why are men so concerned with this? It's not their ass but they want to know details of how the chamois feels on yours.


again..you are being a

<img src=https://uplink.space.com/attachments/405459-master_obvious.jpg>

What normal man WOULDN'T want to hear a discussion of how a chamois feels on an attractive woman's arse. :ideaix would be even better.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

venus said:


> I'm sure you do. Fill out your profile with more that sh*t. How can I take you seriously with that profile?


It's been a while since I've looked at my profile. Probably not since I joined this forum. I shall fix it for you.


----------



## orbit (Feb 7, 2007)

venus said:


> I'm sure you do. Fill out your profile with more that sh*t. How can I take you seriously with that profile?





venus said:


> Looking at your profile - not from you.


Venus, they are not going to arm wrestle you. Sheesh, we have 2 nice guys posting in here, that’s more than from any women in weeks and you want to scare them off? All are welcome in the Womens forum I say, its not exclusive. Jeebus, chicks can visit the Podium Girls Forum if thats what swings their trolley.

BJ and Roadfix, thanks for posting


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

venus said:


> Exactly. Why are men so concerned with this? It's not their ass but they want to know details of how the chamois feels on yours.


I haven't found any posts where anyone (male or female) is asking for details on that sort of thing. Are you seeing posts that I'm not seeing?


----------



## orbit (Feb 7, 2007)

vonteity said:


> I haven't found any posts where anyone (male or female) is asking for details on that sort of thing. Are you seeing posts that I'm not seeing?


Plus 1, I'm none the wiser to anything going on. :confused5: :skep:


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

venus said:


> I find that lots of men that post here want to have conversations about intimate female body parts. Some do want to get their SO into biking and/or buy her a bike. But so many want to talk pink parts...


I like having the guys swing by here. Most of them mind their manners here. 

/If there is a demand for a true "women only" forum here it can be arranged.


----------



## orbit (Feb 7, 2007)

il sogno said:


> /If there is a demand for a true "women only" forum here it can be arranged.


Is that c()de for Podium Boys????


----------



## Joe Starck (Nov 27, 2006)

venus said:


> I find that lots of men that post here want to have conversations about intimate female body parts. Some do want to get their SO into biking and/or buy her a bike. But so many want to talk pink parts...


I noticed this thread cuz "Vonteity" had the last post, and she's got a cat named Scout, and she looks nice, as does her hair.

I dunno if Orbit has a cat.

So Venus, is that you in the pink bikini? Have you been to the Concours show in Newport Beach. Do you like '64 green fastback Mustangs? Show us some cars. Do you wanna talk about the "shrinkage" episode from Seinfeld? Should I post some pics of cars I'm intrigued with when I once went to the SoCal show? dot dot dot


----------



## orbit (Feb 7, 2007)

Joe Starck said:


> I dunno if Orbit has a cat.


No cat. I'm more of a dog person. Although a tiger would be nice.


----------



## Joe Starck (Nov 27, 2006)

orbit said:


> No cat. I'm more of a dog person. Although a tiger would be nice.


Do you have a swimming pool? :

https://clarkebruce.files.wordpress.com/2007/06/tiger11.jpg


----------



## Joe Starck (Nov 27, 2006)

orbit said:


> No cat. I'm more of a dog person. Although a tiger would be nice.


So, what's the distance from your TV couch to your refrigerator? :

https://images.google.com/imgres?im...r&start=180&gbv=2&ndsp=20&svnum=10&hl=en&sa=N


----------



## Joe Starck (Nov 27, 2006)

orbit said:


> No cat. I'm more of a dog person. Although a tiger would be nice.


And one last thing. Do you have a garage? :

https://www.tiger-racing.com/images/tiger_ad.jpg


----------



## orbit (Feb 7, 2007)

Joe Starck said:


> Do you have a swimming pool?


No pool, will a hose suffice?



Joe Starck said:


> So, what's the distance from your TV couch to your refrigerator? :


About 20 seconds barefoot, 12 in socks.

Both tigers have merit and purpose, thank you. I see they share a food focus, however, the refrigerator delivery model is more hygienic... the first tiger would need too large a litter tray.



Joe Starck said:


> And one last thing. Do you have a garage? ::


When can you deliver!!!!!


----------



## Joe Starck (Nov 27, 2006)

orbit said:


> No pool, will a hose suffice?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When? That depends on your ability to follow directions :

https://www.wsdot.wa.gov/NR/rdonlyres/A7DDA440-3E21-4F8F-A98D-F69978A58ABA/0/TigerMtn2web.gif


----------



## orbit (Feb 7, 2007)

Joe Starck said:


> When? That depends on your ability to follow directions :


Looks familiar.... near here isn't it?


----------



## Joe Starck (Nov 27, 2006)

orbit said:


> Looks familiar.... near here isn't it?


Nearest to here :

https://yatin.chawathe.com/photos/2002-11-India/bandhavgarh/images/tiger-paw-modified.jpg


----------



## orbit (Feb 7, 2007)

Joe Starck said:


> Nearest to here :


On way now.


----------



## Joe Starck (Nov 27, 2006)

orbit said:


> On way now.


Here's a pic of a tiger dream, er, it looks like it, somehow, to me. I'm logging off. Nite :

https://daringfireball.net/misc/2005/06/tiger-v-panther-adoption.png


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

I used to post here a little but it's appeared that the forum has died out.

And I remember contributing Tom Boonen photos as well as that of others a long time ago, that well, was pretty well received by his fans.


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

venus said:


> But so many want to talk pink parts...


nice.


----------



## physasst (Oct 1, 2005)

*Nice*



Cruzer2424 said:


> nice.



Parlee...I like the "pink parts"......

Actually like the bike, this thread however is ridiculous.


----------



## Christine (Jul 23, 2005)

I think it's fine for guys to post, even the stupid ones b/c they'll soon learn a thing or two as we kick their virtual asses (at least that's how it works in MTBR's women's lounge.) Over there, if a guy starts to get out of line, one of the members posts a picture of a giant box of Tampax.  

Besides, women should feel free to post whatever feminine issues they're having as they pertain to biking. It's just health stuff. If the guys are grossed out, they should stop reading. If they're all :arf: then that's their problem. I can't imagine what's so sexy about the subjects that normally come up. Riding while pregnant, dealing with PMS around race time, having a period during an epic vacation.......whoop dee freakin' doo.


----------



## Christine (Jul 23, 2005)

Oh lordy, just noticed the new Boonen pics! _Thankyouthankyouthankyou_. :ihih: :wink: :devil:


----------



## lookrider (Dec 3, 2006)

Christine said:


> I think it's fine for guys to post, even the stupid ones.


thanks




Christine said:


> Besides, women should feel free to post whatever feminine issues they're having as they pertain to biking. It's just health stuff. If the guys are grossed out, they should stop reading. If they're all :arf: then that's their problem. I can't imagine what's so sexy about the subjects that normally come up. Riding while pregnant, dealing with PMS around race time, having a period during an epic vacation.......whoop dee freakin' doo.


You honestly don't think you have a monopoly on that kind of stuff? Like when Armstrong crashed in '03 and then his foot came out of the pedal and he almost smashed his ball(you see what I'm saying?) on the top tube. The previous sentence was a double whammy as for gross. It's kind of bad when one spells it out. Where are these posts where guys are obsessed with female details? I was just illustrating a point but discretion really has gone out the window.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

lookrider said:


> You honestly don't think you have a monopoly on that kind of stuff? Like when Armstrong crashed in '03 and then his foot came out of the pedal and he almost smashed his ball(you see what I'm saying?) on the top tube. The previous sentence was a double whammy as for gross. It's kind of bad when one spells it out. Where are these posts where guys are obsessed with female details? I was just illustrating a point but discretion really has gone out the window.


If girls talking about the menses grosses you out, you should remember you are in the Women's Forum and discussions about riding while having your period do come up. 

I'm not sure about what your point is in re: Armstrong's ball but no one here said anything about having a monopoly on pain. I, and most of the ladies here are happy to acknowledge that indeed you men do have a monopoly on pain when it comes to your testicles. We on the other hand have a monopoly on childbirth pain, monthly cramps and PMS. 

For posts of guys obsessing over "female details", I direct you to the Podium Girls forum.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

*Jeebus, Venus.*

I rarely, if evar, poast here (I'm sure you'll critique my profile), but the times I've visited, it's all been civil. You gots some "man issues"? Just sayin....


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

*I lurk here........*



venus said:


> I find that lots of men that post here want to have conversations about intimate female body parts. Some do want to get their SO into biking and/or buy her a bike. But so many want to talk pink parts...


because my wife is a cyclist, and occasionally, I learn something about what she may be dealing with.

I post here when a question is asked that I think I can help answer.

Len


----------



## MikeBiker (Mar 9, 2003)

Len J said:


> because my wife is a cyclist, and occasionally, I learn something about what she may be dealing with.
> 
> I post here when a question is asked that I think I can help answer.
> 
> Len


Len, how do we know that you are really a man? Maybe you are a woman pretending to be a man. Your name could be Lenora.


----------



## orbit (Feb 7, 2007)

MikeBiker said:


> Len, how do we know that you are really a man? Maybe you are a woman pretending to be a man. Your name could be Lenora.


Mike, I think you might be onto something - if you transpose the letters of "Len J's" name, you get Jen L... Ha! Jennifer!


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

orbit said:


> Mike, I think you might be onto something - if you transpose the letters of "Len J's" name, you get Jen L... Ha! Jennifer!


Damn.....

you figured me out.

And to think I was really proud of how cleverly I fooled all those RBR'ers that I have rode with over the last several years......you think it's hard to fool people on liine...try IRL.

LOL

Len


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

i'd hit it.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Len J said:


> Damn.....
> 
> you figured me out.
> 
> ...


I've seen pixxors of you. You're one ugly chick.


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> I've seen pixxors of you. You're one ugly chick.


It's amazing what one can do with makeup, isn't it?


----------



## Squidward (Dec 18, 2005)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> I've seen pixxors of you. You're one ugly chick.


ROTFLMAO!!!


----------



## Joe Starck (Nov 27, 2006)

il sogno said:


> If girls talking about the menses grosses you out...


So...I recall a film of wimminz opinions/dissin/disscussin about "menses" private parts, i.e., about descrptive terms of men's's stuff, their private parts, their -- iz this a french word? -- GENITALIA, and one old sow came up with 'er man's stuff lookin like a "teakettle." WTF?! The spout and whatnot? I'm thinkin here now.../ dot dot dot...I've heard the phrase "show-er or grow-er," and menzez stuff iz -- what's teh french word for it? : metamorphotic? Burp.


----------



## venus (Apr 27, 2006)

Kram said:


> I rarely, if evar, poast here (I'm sure you'll critique my profile), but the times I've visited, it's all been civil. You gots some "man issues"? Just sayin....


Yeah, I have some "man" issues but who doesn't. Are you wanting to step up?


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

venus said:


> Yeah, I have some "man" issues but who doesn't. Are you wanting to step up?


OK folks, let's not be calling each other out. 

Plus this thread is as overcooked as Thanksgiving turkey on Christmas Eve. Thread locked.


----------

